
Dit the White House Doctor a Video? - paulgb
https://bitaesthetics.com/posts/did-the-white-house-doctor-a-video.html
======
phillipseamore
Those freezes don't seem to be at regular intervals which points to something
other than it happening by conversion or pulldown.

